# Looking for a Fursona RP Partner



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

i really wanna rp with someone with my fursona Carla, plz remember, im 13 and i really don't want my innocence to die just yet lol


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 27, 2020)

I'd be glad to.  I don't typically do RP with adult content anyway!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> I'd be glad to.  I don't typically do RP with adult content anyway!


FINALLY SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T DO CRAZY WEIRD STUFF XD


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> FINALLY SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T DO CRAZY WEIRD STUFF XD



Well i mean both crazy AND weird, but not explicit or pervy x3

Lots of goofy sci-fi bizzaro type things.

I like light adventure stories and stuff like that ^^;


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> Well i mean both crazy AND weird, but not explicit or pervy x3
> 
> Lots of goofy sci-fi bizzaro type things.
> 
> I like light adventure stories and stuff like that ^^;


I like Sci-fi ^^


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 27, 2020)

Cooool :Ð

The 'sona is a rabbit named Renfield who is a computer simulation that exists in regular space due to being literally scientifically unexplainable.

He's odd, curious, unpredictable, protective, and absent minded.  Almost like a strange digital chibi angel on someone's shoulder


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

lol, sounds cute! I'll send a msg!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> lol, sounds cute! I'll send a msg!


I'll rp with you. I get tired of erp - I want a regular rp. Are you fine with minor blood? (I mean cuts, scratches, etc. Not gorey stuff like intestines and decapitation)


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> I'll rp with you. I get tired of erp - I want a regular rp. Are you fine with minor blood? (I mean cuts, scratches, etc. Not gorey stuff like intestines and decapitation)


Im totally fine! I can send the message if you want ^^


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> I'll rp with you. I get tired of erp - I want a regular rp. Are you fine with minor blood? (I mean cuts, scratches, etc. Not gorey stuff like intestines and decapitation)


I'll use my sona Amethyst. The Cerinian that you did earlier


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

Kay!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> Im totally fine! I can send the message if you want ^^


Sure... what are your hours? Or do you get on randomly?


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

i'll use Carla of course, (I have other fursonas, just haven't brung them up yet lol)


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

i usually get on randomly lol


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

I'll let you choose the role, setting, etc.
Are you ok with non anthro characters?
I want to use my character Mindy for once.

 (Cat Peach, just her personality isn't helpless and girly)


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> i usually get on randomly lol


Same


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> I'll let you choose the role, setting, etc.
> Are you ok with non anthro characters?
> I want to use my character Mindy for once.
> View attachment 83583 (Cat Peach, just her personality isn't helpless and girly)


sure! wanna send the msg?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> sure! wanna send the msg?


Ok. I'll send it. Gimme a sec.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

k!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

Sent.


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

i do rp with adult content i hope its not like furryanimo strict rules


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 31, 2020)

skroge said:


> i do rp with adult content i hope its not like furryanimo strict rules


im not open to NSFW RP, sorry  should've known by my age


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> im not open to NSFW RP, sorry  should've known by my age


its best to avoid it to prevent trouble


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 31, 2020)

skroge said:


> its best to avoid it to prevent trouble


wdym?


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> wdym?


if someone you dont know or a stranger its best to avoid them becasue i have met some strangers in my youth when i was 16 years old. i just avoid talking to them


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 31, 2020)

alright ^^


----------



## Eeveeking (Apr 1, 2020)

I would like to get to know you plz


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

uhhh...no....o-o


----------

